# Stolen Poultry - Ko Shamo



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi guys, not really sure where I should put this..
I've had a pair of birds stolen. Farnworth, Bolton area.
They are Ko Shamo, male and female.
The stag is young, and the hen P.O.L. 
Black Stag, wheaton hen. Would recognise them anywhere. 
Stag is rung on both legs yellow and red, number C500.
I know there may be no keepers here, but plenty that browse classifieds. They left everything else and took the stag and best hen. He's young, if they put them togethee she will hammer him.
I will biy these birds back, if you see anything please let me know.








On the right is stolen hen.








That is the stag.
Thanks 
James


----------

